# 1/4" thick stock



## SubVet10 (Sep 8, 2018)

I've been looking into a certain kind of steel (mostly used in aerospace and naval construction). I found a manufacturer and the thinnest that they make it, and what anyone else makes it is 1/4. 

I did some looking here and the only thing I found that "big" was a cleaver. I'm not above wielding a huge slab of steel but I am curious as to what challenges that would mean in say, a seax; tanto or the like: mostly sans a forge. 

Cheers.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 8, 2018)

1/4 steel is typical forging thickness. What kind of steel are you looking to buy. I would recommend 5160 or 1084 for you.


----------



## SubVet10 (Sep 9, 2018)

Foot Patrol said:


> 1/4 steel is typical forging thickness. What kind of steel are you looking to buy. I would recommend 5160 or 1084 for you.


It's special steel, I think I mentioned it before, it's the steel some Navy boats are made out of. 

Will definitely get some 5160 and 1084 . I was also thinking about 154CM if I can find it - Crucible seems to know what they're doing, and it's made in the USofA. Sharpening is not my strong suit at all. :) 

http://knifeinformer.com/discovering-the-best-knife-steel/


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 9, 2018)

SubVet10 said:


> It's special steel, I think I mentioned it before, it's the steel some Navy boats are made out of.
> 
> Will definitely get some 5160 and 1084 . I was also thinking about 154CM if I can find it - Crucible seems to know what they're doing, and it's made in the USofA. Sharpening is not my strong suit at all. :)
> 
> http://knifeinformer.com/discovering-the-best-knife-steel/


Texas Knifemakers Supply will have it as well as a number of knife supply companies.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Sep 9, 2018)

robert flynt said:


> Texas Knifemakers Supply will have it as well as a number of knife supply companies.


I suppose I should have known that, they are my go to since they are right down the road from me. But as much ballistics and technical stuff I can recall I can't remember my phone number most of the time. My business card is the background on my phone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

